# Weight Training Exercises to Avoid if You Want to Build Muscle Fast



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When it comes to constructing the ultimate weight training program to build muscle, exercise selection is a very important component. You build muscle fastest with compound weight training exercises. Any bodybuilding program that focuses on machines and isolation weight training exercises is a complete waste of time.Below are the worst weight training exercises on the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

